# Vizsla Spotting



## our1stveeshy (May 6, 2012)

Spotted a vizsla in a minivan commercial....even the split second glimpse I new it instantly it was a V. Very cool. Has anyone else spotted a vizsla on tv? 

See here.... http://youtu.be/-oGQHTfNM7M


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

When I had a Weimaraner, I used to see them all over the television, but now I have a Vizsla, you never see them featured on TV or any other advertising. In a way that is good as it stops people buying these dogs for their beauty alone,and we all know what it's REALY like to own a Vizsla don't we...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The mini van - No reservations when Bourdain was in Hungary - PETMED part of the pack - girl on Fox talk show brougt pup on once -


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I just saw in the morning paper, Pete Wentz strolling in Malibu's farmer market with an adorable Vizsla puppy


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I have always been surprised more celebrities don't have vizslas. Not that I'm suggesting it by any means. I don't want the vizlsa to lose it's mystery.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Is that Ashley Simpsons husband? If so I'm super jealous bec my other ultimate breed is English bulldog and they have/use to have those.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

They are no longer together SteelCityDozer but yes, that WAS her husband.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Uh oh. RBD isn't going to like this. According to this article, Wentz claims to have gotten a vizlsa because "vizslas are known to be tolerant of young children". 

http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,20638028,00.html


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Flynn-shows you how up to date I am. And just read the EXACT same line about Vs and kids. Oops. That's why you can't trust that celeb news. Shocker. Ha ha.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Wentz took his family into consideration when choosing the breed; Vizslas are known to be tolerant of young children.


Another round of Vizsla Rescue dogs in the near future!

I can hear the crying mothers and yelling fathers now. :-X

"We didn't know how much energy they had!"

RBD


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I just saw another two V-s in the morning paper..the owner have a good taste in dogs, the house wacky though.









Top of the league: Multi-millionaire property developer David Hughes is selling his very own 'footballers house', complete with pool, helipad and 25 acres of land


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow...that is one beautiful Vizsla.....and one ugly carpet!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Cute puppy, wonder if Pete Wentz knows vizslas are capable of walking even at this young age.

Agree 100% with Suliko-


Suliko said:


> Wow...that is one beautiful Vizsla.....and one ugly carpet!


----------



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

There is always the Mistletoe video which makes it to my mailbox each year. Search found it posted here in 2009, but no longer available.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak11P-iJaT4


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

(Leer Truck canopies) current every catalog and Pet screens for them the Great V is it"


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Saw this Vizsla in a commercial for Gary Rome Hyundai's in Hollyhock, Ma. (www.garyromehyundai.com) In some of his older commercials you can see Jake as a puppy and then watch Jake grow up. Jake now appears at the beginning and end of each of the commercials.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw one in a minivan print ad once. I also just saw one a 2013 calendar...Yoga Dogs, or something like that. The V was the cover boy. Unfortunately, they were weird pictures. The dogs had been Photoshopped into something resembling a silly yoga pose. Weird.

I did have a friend that used to go to yoga with her dog! It was outside by the lake. I don't know that the dogs did yoga, but I think they might have just stayed by the mat.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've seen the mini van commercial tons of times. And at work I saw a magazine "Dog World" or is it "Dog Fancy", which ever, had a V on the front cover. And had like a 6 page spread about them. I took it home and me and my parents looked through it. They had beautiful pictures and stories. It made me happy and sad at the same time. Happy because you don't see them very often and sad because I don't think anywhere in the article they said "not for everyone".


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Caution: one day they will take over the dog wold! 

Please keep them a secret! Posting cute puppy pics should be illegal, please.
My new year's wish is to see more pics of the real dogs, they are.

Happy New Year,
Julius&friends party on... Life is good

Ps Thundershirt passed the party test...
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3285.msg52877.html#msg52877


----------

